# Texas male making everyone cower. What to do?



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

My male Texas running the whole tank crazy. If any of the other fish try and come out in the open he will chase them into a bush or to the top of the tank. And now my Texas' wont mate anymore since I put the JDs in there. Judging by the video what should I do? I am taking both plecos out so that might give me some room to work with. Will the two ever live in peace or should I take the JDs out? Let me know what you think. Thx again


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

get rid of the trouble maker or the ones being chased.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you talking abou the 55 in your tanks section? As much as I really like the way you aquascaped that tank it would only work for one pair of larger cichlids. You need to pick either the JD's or Texas, IMO.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You would think at both their smaller size it would work if they were both introduced at the same time to the tank ... but one major problem is the texas are large enough to pair and breed, which I know they have ... and the dempsies aren't ... texas mature much much faster and easily will claim a whole 55 to themselves once they do. You may need to seperate them until/if the dempsies pair up, then try again in a larger tank, probably a 6 footer .. introducing them at the same time, or even the dempsies first as they are much less aggressive than texas cichlids are.


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

From the experiences I've had with Texas, certain males can be relentless in their aggression. I have a male who will not tolerate any tankmates no matter what the tank size is. That might be the case with your male; if so, the only solution is to separate him and his girl from those JDs.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

rgr that. I knew it would come to this but oh well. Oh and my male Texas is just like your talkin bout Natalie. Mean son of a gun. Well thx again guys. Knew I should have waited on my JDs.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I would say remove the Male Texas to a different tank or get a divider. He will mate its just like I stated before the Female isn't ready yet and you need to give her time. Right now he is on his own terms and everyone is in his territory which he established while spawning! He is the dominant fish of the pair and he sees all the others as just someone he can push around. Also I read that you just recently added the JD's so he established his territory and they are intruders.

As we all noticed during the spawning video he was really crazy! A lot crazier than my old Male. He has A LOT of aggression and right now your seeing his normal aggression which is A TON!! I would remove or divide him. And I would also advise to get rid of the JD's and just keep the tank for the Texas pair! And divide the Male and Female off for maybe 2 weeks before trying to see if she is ready or not. Just my thought!

Also I am rather confused on what you are planning with these tanks. As they spawned in one tank and removed them to this one. So are you using the other tank where the spawned in as a Growout Tank? And what were you planning on doing with the JD's? Personally to make it easier on the fish and you so you aren't constantly moving them about. Just keep one tank for the pair where they will keep spawning in and have a tank up for the fry and catch the fry when you want to seperate them. Just my thought on that as well! Its stressful on the fish when you keep catching them and moving them to different enviornments!


----------

